# BMQ/BMOQ/IAP/BOTP?



## R.E. (6 Nov 2008)

Hello!

I'm sorry if this was answered before...And if it was I don't think it was answered for this particular year since it seems IAP/BOTP were combined into one course called BMOQ?

I am in civy u, doing a four year program, I am on my second year and scheduled to go to BMQ/BMOQ in the summer of 09. 
Do ROTP candidates go through BMQ on the first summer of subsidization? Or do we only go through BMOQ? 

So, if I am a ROTP candidate on my first year of subsidization, but in second year of university, do I go to BMQ during the summer between second and third year or BMOQ?

Thank you for clearing it up.


----------



## bms (6 Nov 2008)

Your training progresses as per usual as you are going to school. According to a Job Fact Sheet for Army people, you start with your Initial Assessment and Basic Officer Training. Then you go for CAP and then your trade training. On a "normal" ROTP applicant, this training coincides with the summer just before your first year of subsidation, the summer between first and second years, the summer between second and third years and the summer between third and fourth years. 

 So, if you start in the summer between your first and second years, you just bump the training to the next summer slot, meaning you'll finish your training the summer after your fourth year(assuming everything goes great for you).

 Hope this helps


----------



## chris_log (6 Nov 2008)

You don't do BMQ as a regular force officer. 

You'll do BMOQ between second and third year, environmental training between third and fourth year and your MOC specific training after you graduate.


----------

